# How much alfalfa pellets does it take to = 1 alfalfa flake?



## JumpersRule

Our feed store is out of alfalfa hay and will be for sometime. Because of this huge drought in Texas, they are having to get their hay out of state and they're having some problems. 

They carry alfalfa pellets and that's what I'll have to use until they get more. I've been feeding my mare one flake of alfalfa 2x daily. How much alfalfa pellets would equal the same amount of a normal flake? I know the size of flakes ranges, but anything in the ballpark would be fine! I would just look on the bag for directions, but it's blank: no description, name, or anything.

Thanks for your help!

P.S. I'm trying to put weight back on this mare and the diet she is on right now is helping her gain. I really can't afford to not give her any alfalfa because it's so crucial to her diet right now.


----------



## Rachel1786

It really depends on how heavy your flakes are, if they are about 5lbs(i think that's about a standard flake) then give 5lbs of pellets/flake. If she isn't on pasture or regular hay tho it would be best(if possible) to give her alfalfa cubes since the pellets aren't long stem forage and won't help keep her gut working the way actual hay does. if you can only get the pellets then try to get some other type of hay(cubes, bales or chopped) in addition to the pellets.

ETA:I give my old gelding 4lbs of alfalfa pellets 3x a day to help him gain weight. 1 3qt scoop weighs just about 3lbs


----------



## MySerenity

I'd like to know too. My 30 yo is on 2/3 scoop of alfalfa and 1/3 scoop senior pellets and it's been amazing. I've never been able to keep weight on her like this. Those pellets are like Magic!


----------



## JumpersRule

Rachel1786 said:


> It really depends on how heavy your flakes are, if they are about 5lbs(i think that's about a standard flake) then give 5lbs of pellets/flake. If she isn't on pasture or regular hay tho it would be best(if possible) to give her alfalfa cubes since the pellets aren't long stem forage and won't help keep her gut working the way actual hay does. if you can only get the pellets then try to get some other type of hay(cubes, bales or chopped) in addition to the pellets.


Rachel, I should have mentioned this in my original post, but she was getting 1 coastal flake WITH the alfalfa. Do you think that would be enough to keep her digestive system working smoothly? Her diet consist of Triple Crown Senior, Hard Keeper Solution (SmartPak product), and both type of hay.


----------



## JumpersRule

Oh, and she's on pasture 24/7, but we don't have much grass to munch on. Like I said, our drought is terrible down here!


----------



## Production Acres

KISS!



5lb of alfalfa in a pellet = 5lb of alfalfa in a flake

Hope the math doesn't scare anyone today!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Rachel1786 has it. One pound of pellets equals one pound of hay.


----------



## JumpersRule

haha, thanks everyone. I just got done measuring how many lbs of pellets are in the scoop I use. Problem solved! Thanks again!


----------



## Horseislove

The manufacturer of Mountain Sunrise alfalfa pellets told me one pound of alfalfa = one pound pellets.


----------



## Horseislove

*I was told....*

The manufacturer of Mountain Sunrise alfalfa pellets told me one pound of alfalfa = one pound pellets.


----------



## loosie

Weigh it. How heavy is a flake of hay? Then you know how much the equivalent feed of pellets will be!


----------



## loosie

JumpersRule said:


> Rachel, I should have mentioned this in my original post, but she was getting 1 coastal flake WITH the alfalfa. Do you think that would be enough to keep her digestive system working smoothly? Her diet consist of Triple Crown Senior, Hard Keeper Solution (SmartPak product), and both type of hay.


If she was only getting a few flakes of hay daily, then she could well do with more. Horses need around 2%bwt daily(dry weight) in forage, and should not go hungry for periods - they're 'trickle feeders' built to have food near constantly.


----------



## horselovinguy

Just a note that this thread is from 9 years ago.... :|
:runninghorse2:...


----------

